# Guaranteed Hog Hunts



## FLOCKKNOCKER (Feb 6, 2017)

I see a lot of you guys looking for hog hunts so I figured I would post this. 

Guaranteed stand and feeder hunts with in North Texas 30 minutes from DFW airport. We have set ups for both bow or rifle. Price is $400/person for two day hunt. If you do not fire a shot you can come out and hunt again until you do. We have access to over 20,000 acres of crop fields and bottom lands, and they are loaded with pigs. Lodging and meal available at an additional fee.

Also offer Thermal hog hunts $300/gun with a minimum of two hunters. Spot and stalk hunts with Thermal scopes mounting on AR-10 and AR-15. Guns, Guide, Scopes and Ammunition included. Hunts typically last 6-8 hours. No limits and no kill fees.

visit our website www.Threecurl.com or give me a call 214-641-8097 for additional questions and available dates.


----------



## ETHAN ROBINSON (Jan 30, 2017)

thanks 
Is a 3" 12 gauge rifled slug barrel a good choice for hog?


----------



## FLOCKKNOCKER (Feb 6, 2017)

ETHAN ROBINSON said:


> thanks
> Is a 3" 12 gauge rifled slug barrel a good choice for hog?



Yes, typically anything that can take down a deer would be good for hogs. Smaller calibers you have to make more precision shots to prevent them running too far. Pigs can take a big hit and keep going, they are tough. We use .308 and 300 Blackouts but .243, 270, Slugs, Buck Shot, 30-30, even 223 will knock down a hog with the right shot placement.


----------



## BigCountry40 (Jul 7, 2016)

Where exactly are you located in Northern Texas, me and my wife are really looking


----------

